# Hey, Im Darren.



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Nice to meet people who I will be able to sympathize with, Ten days ago my doc assumed I could have Depersonalization / Derealization so that?s why I am here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

> My very first "hello" thread.... guess what? I didn't get a single reply. You know how that made me feel? It made me determined I was gonna owned this place *Applies a 3 year old voice*
> 
> I've got the most posts! I got the most posts! =D


HELLO DARREN!!!!!!........feel better yet??...sticks bottom lip out.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hey darren. welcome!

haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

It's really nice to be welcomed so warmly onto this site... *sheds a tear* I will do my best to be a good man and not be rude or cheeky because you guys have welcomed me so so well... *looks at date*... :roll:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

lol


----------

